# harris and hoole cups



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone know the supplier of these cups..Link below show pic. Really lovely retro cups

http://comingsooncoffee.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/20130122-001753.jpg

Found it!

http://www.steelite.com/home/products-services/1/3/151


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

CoffeeGeek said:


> Tesco, have invested a big share in that Brand!


But they're not making the coffee so I don't see what the big deal is...


----------



## hopsyturvy (Jan 7, 2013)

CoffeeGeek said:


> quite thick and therefore insulated!


Air is a much better insulator than ceramic, so thinner cups are better insulated. A thick cup will hold more heat energy (~stay warm) so if it's hot enough already then I think the coffee will cool slower. But not because of insulation, and coffee cups aren't that hot when they come off the top of the machine. Just sayin'


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

off topic.. but i like that first pic... making it easier for people new to coffee to understand drink sizes and strength!

wish more coffee shops did that, then we could avoid all this

"can i have a wet cappuccino please"

...

"you mean a latte?"

...

"no.. a cappuccino with more milk and no foam"

... nuff said


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

shrink said:


> off topic.. but i like that first pic... making it easier for people new to coffee to understand drink sizes and strength!
> 
> wish more coffee shops did that, then we could avoid all this
> 
> ...


Ha ha, although I wonder how much the super sizing of the drinks nth the chain coffee shops influences public thinking and understanding. Bearing in mind that a Cappuccino is meant to be a third coffee, a third milk and a third foam, I reckon that some of the large cups that they use in Costa/ Nero etc would need about six shots to maintain that ratio, but to my knowledge they rarely put in more than two or three. So if somebody buys a large Cappuccino they're more likely to be getting a hybrid of Cappa and latte, or a latte with foam. I suppose it reflects how much the British public is " Americanising" in food, preferring quantity over quality.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i used to be part of that whole "huge drink" brigade

now at home i have two shots in an 8oz drink, and the most i'll have when out and about is a 12oz latte. Any more than that, and its too watered down!

im starting to get used to flat whites too, soon i might even be able to drink espresso by itself!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

If I'm out and need to use Costa I almost always go for the Cortado now (or occasionally, like you, a flat white), although even the size of that varies from store to store. I believe that Cortado is meant to be 50% coffee and 50% milk, no foam, but in store it's usually served in a filled 6 ounce/ 150ml glass which is a bit oversize (although I still enjoy that ratio). However, in some stores they have small take away cups that I guess are nearer the correct size to give a 50/ 50 coffee to milk ratio, whilst in others they come in the same cups that they use for Flat Whites. Little wonder so many people don't know what they are supposed to be drinking.

Steve.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Cortado is definitely becoming one of my favs at home, and not just because I can't steam milk very well! I like that you can still taste the history of the shot but get the roundness and sweetness from the milk. Having said that I wouldn't get one from a chain for fear of what may turn up. Drink sizes in general at such places are ridiculous but our cafe culture has sadly been derived from the states rather than Europe.


----------

